# OkToberfest



## rosebud5 (Feb 19, 2016)

Going in September with my wife and daughters. We are going to hit several big cities along the way, but I have a question about making a table reservation in one of the large beer tents. First, I lived in Germany for 10 years, have been to Oktoberfest before, so it's not a new experience.

What is new is trying to reserve space in one of the beer tents. Usually a minimum of 10 people and you have to make reservations. Every beer tent owner is different. Some require online requests, others require a letter mailed to them. Some accept requests in Feb, others Mar or Apr. In other words, it's a mess trying to get a reservation. 

Question: Is there an easy way to make a reservation at any one of the beer tents without going through a tourist company? Second.. if we didn't get reservations for some reason, can we still drink beer in any of the tents. I'm hearing different stories of what you can and cannot do.

Thanks


----------

